# Link onclick



## ladedrucj (19. Apr 2011)

Halli hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mich schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr mit Java beschäftigt und ihr seit meine Rettung hoffe ich 

also ich habe hier ein script, wo ein oder mehrere bilder durchs bild fliegen ( ist immer das gleiche bild). allerdings soll, wenn man auf das bild klickt eine weiterleitung zu einer bestimmten seite kommen und das krieg ich nicht mehr gebacken 


```
// I N I :

crefoball = new Object();

// K O N F I G :

crefoball.imgCount = 1;
crefoball.imgWidth = 200;
crefoball.imgHeight = 150;
crefoball.imgSrc = 'Ball1.gif';
crefoball.onclick = 'app.html';

crefoball.frameRate = 30;

crefoball.minRandomSpeed = 2;
crefoball.maxRandomSpeed = 8;

// H A U P T :

crefoball.isLoaded = false;
crefoball.dirX = new Array();
crefoball.dirY = new Array();
crefoball.posX = new Array();
crefoball.posY = new Array();
crefoball.speedX = new Array();
crefoball.speedY = new Array();
var winWidth, winHeight;

if (dyn) var preloadImgObj = loadImg(crefoball.imgSrc); 

function loadcrefoball() {
   if (dyn && !crefoball.isLoaded) {
      winWidth = getWinWidth();
      winHeight = getWinHeight();
      for (var layerLoop = 0; layerLoop < crefoball.imgCount; layerLoop++) {
         crefoball.dirX[layerLoop] = (Math.round(Math.random()) == 0) ? 'left' : 'right';
         crefoball.dirY[layerLoop] = (Math.round(Math.random()) == 0) ? 'up' : 'down';
         crefoball.posX[layerLoop] = Math.floor(Math.random() * (winWidth - crefoball.imgWidth - 1)) + getDocScrollLeft();
         crefoball.posY[layerLoop] = Math.floor(Math.random() * (winHeight - crefoball.imgHeight - 1)) + getDocScrollTop();
         crefoball.speedX[layerLoop] = Math.round(Math.random() * (crefoball.maxRandomSpeed - crefoball.minRandomSpeed)) + crefoball.minRandomSpeed;
         crefoball.speedY[layerLoop] = Math.round(Math.random() * (crefoball.maxRandomSpeed - crefoball.minRandomSpeed)) + crefoball.minRandomSpeed;
         var tempLayerObj = addLayer('crefoballLyr' + layerLoop);
         crefoball['layerObj' + layerLoop] = tempLayerObj;
         setLayerSize(tempLayerObj,crefoball.imgWidth,crefoball.imgHeight);
         setLayerClip(tempLayerObj,0,crefoball.imgWidth,crefoball.imgHeight,0);
         setLayerHTML(tempLayerObj,getImgTag('crefoballImg' + layerLoop,preloadImgObj.src,crefoball.imgWidth,crefoball.imgHeight,0));
         moveLayerTo(tempLayerObj,crefoball.posX[layerLoop],crefoball.posY[layerLoop]);
         showLayer(tempLayerObj);
         }
      crefoball.isLoaded = true;
      movecrefoball();
      }
   }

function movecrefoball() {
   for (var layerLoop = 0; layerLoop < crefoball.imgCount; layerLoop++) {
      if (crefoball.dirX[layerLoop] == 'left') {
         if (crefoball.posX[layerLoop] > crefoball.speedX[layerLoop]) crefoball.posX[layerLoop] -= crefoball.speedX[layerLoop];
         else {
            crefoball.dirX[layerLoop] = 'right';
            crefoball.posX[layerLoop] = 0;
            }
         }
      else if (crefoball.dirX[layerLoop] == 'right') {
         if (crefoball.posX[layerLoop] + crefoball.imgWidth < winWidth - crefoball.speedX[layerLoop]) crefoball.posX[layerLoop] += crefoball.speedX[layerLoop];
         else {
            crefoball.dirX[layerLoop] = 'left';
            crefoball.posX[layerLoop] = winWidth - crefoball.imgWidth;
            }
         }
      if (crefoball.dirY[layerLoop] == 'up') {
         if (crefoball.posY[layerLoop] > crefoball.speedY[layerLoop]) crefoball.posY[layerLoop] -= crefoball.speedY[layerLoop];
         else {
            crefoball.dirY[layerLoop] = 'down';
            crefoball.posY[layerLoop] = 0;
            }
         }
      else if (crefoball.dirY[layerLoop] == 'down') {
         if (crefoball.posY[layerLoop] + crefoball.imgHeight < winHeight - crefoball.speedY[layerLoop]) crefoball.posY[layerLoop] += crefoball.speedY[layerLoop];
         else {
            crefoball.dirY[layerLoop] = 'up';
            crefoball.posY[layerLoop] = winHeight - crefoball.imgHeight;
            }
         }
      }
   for (var layerLoop = 0; layerLoop < crefoball.imgCount; layerLoop++) moveLayerTo(crefoball['layerObj' + layerLoop],crefoball.posX[layerLoop] + getDocScrollLeft(),crefoball.posY[layerLoop] + getDocScrollTop());
   window.setTimeout('movecrefoball()',crefoball.frameRate);
   }

function onClickcrefoball()
{
location.href="app.html";
}
```


----------



## AmunRa (19. Apr 2011)

Das hier ist ein JAva Forum kein Javascript forum


----------



## maki (19. Apr 2011)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html


----------



## chalkbag (19. Apr 2011)

Installiere dir mal findBugs in deinen FireFox, dann kannst du den script debuggen und wir erhalten wohl eine brauchbarere Fehlermeldung.


----------

